# Use the TP as a second display ?!



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is possible ?
I know that iDisplay can do it on android, but when I try to connect with my desktop It crash =/


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

I am interested in that too.


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

I have like 2seconds delay =/ I will try with 1.7Ghz...

EDIT: same result =/ can you be more precise when you say "barely lagging" ?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

MaK said:


> EDIT: same result =/ can you be more precise when you say "barely lagging" ?


between 0ms and 250ms latency (no latency to 1/4second latency) - it sometimes gets as bad as 1/2 second latency(500ms) during high load


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

Can you play a video smoothly ?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty cool...worked for me using the trial version from the site, over USB, not wifi, but may be a firewall issue on my laptop.

Not sure when/why I'd do this, really, for my purposes, but had to see it running for the fun of it.


----------



## burntcookie90 (Oct 15, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Pretty cool...worked for me using the trial version from the site, over USB, not wifi, but may be a firewall issue on my laptop.
> 
> Not sure when/why I'd do this, really, for my purposes, but had to see it running for the fun of it.


Any special drivers for connecting the TP to your PC?


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

You can do the same using free software

http://www.jogglerwiki.com/wiki/Extended_Windows_Desktop


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

idisplay on TP is well,but when I run idisplay on my PC, the damnable win7 was crash down (bluescrean),my PC is nvidia's optimus which I think idisplay can't working well on.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

burntcookie90 said:


> Any special drivers for connecting the TP to your PC?


Nope, just the iDisplay software.


----------



## perpe (Oct 25, 2011)

I have done this with Ultravnc and androidVNC both for free.
The only thing that you need is a second display port on your computer (my notebook has an additional vga and a hdmi port).
Go in Windows 7 to the screen resolution applet and click "detect" for detecting your unused ports, afterwards you can use that unidentified to extend your desktop.
Run ultraVNC Server and connect with your TP, it will show the whole dektop, move the screen with your fingers to the second display.


----------



## Zanthexter (Oct 20, 2011)

Hopefully the Splashtop folks will port XDisplay to Android. Splashtop handles video pretty well, which is why I'd be interested in seeing them make this available.


----------

